
A new kind of school tackles the software engineering talent shortage - julien421
http://www.zdnet.com/article/a-new-kind-of-school-tackles-the-software-engineering-talent-shortage/
======
dalke
It starts by saying 'By 2020, the US Bureau of Labor estimates that there will
be 1.4 million new developer job openings and only 400,000 computer science
graduates to fill them. What to do?' as if those 1.4 million jobs can only be
filled by CS grads, implying there's sort of problem.

It then describes the Holberton School, which does not produce CS grads, as if
it might help.

If there are jobs that can only be held by CS grads, then this new school
won't help. If non-CS graduates are able to handle these job, then how many of
them will have the appropriate training by 2020?

The "1.4 million new developer jobs by 2020" is one of the fake "the sky is
falling" reality distortion reports. See
[http://www.epi.org/publication/pm195-stem-labor-shortages-
mi...](http://www.epi.org/publication/pm195-stem-labor-shortages-microsoft-
report-distorts/) ("STEM labor shortages? Microsoft report distorts reality
about computing occupations"), which says.

> The Microsoft report projects a labor shortage over the next eight years by
> incorrectly assuming that only individuals with a bachelor’s degree in
> computer science can fill jobs in computer-related occupations. Data
> analyzed for this memorandum as well as other studies show that less than
> one-fourth to less than one-half of workers in computing occupations have a
> computer science degree.

> Further evidence that there is no shortage of workers in computer-related
> occupations is apparent in wage trend data. For example, from 2000 to 2011,
> the average hourly wage for workers possessing at least a bachelor’s degree
> in computer and math occupations rose less than half a percent per year,
> compared with the sharp wage increases we would see if a labor shortage
> existed in these occupations.

It then goes into the details of these, and more.

How many grads by 2020 will be able to work in the field?
[https://www.mainstreet.com/article/stem-jobs-take-twice-
long...](https://www.mainstreet.com/article/stem-jobs-take-twice-long-fill-
pay-really-better-longterm/page/2) says _3.9 million_.

Regarding the school itself, I have no problems with technical colleges,
career schools, 'Hochschule' (to use the German), and the like. I think we
need more of them.

